# Sacrilege? Nah! Mattyco customs!!!



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I know that the poor mattyco chassis are much maligned, and that the venerable t-jet is the holy grail of ho slot customs, but I figured since the mattycos were so cheap and plentiful, that there must be other folks like me that just keep buying them, crappy tires, cheap plastic and all, just so we can keep building some fun stuff.

I got the idea from the thread over in general discussion and was wondering if we could see some fun and unique stuff based on these budget chassis to inspire low-buck builders like me?

I've done a bunch of stuff with these, but I'll need to get some better pics taken, so I'll start off with a shakey shot of a street freak caddy (its a diecast body, the top third of the stock interior, some rear rims & tars from a penny racer, and shaved tyco fronts w/ o rings). Goes like a bear, and since the magnets are further from the track with those heavy meats out back, she slides out real pretty like on the corners!



lets see whatchya got! :wave:

j


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

That Maverick is awesome!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'll play...

How bout this HW color shifters body on a shaved chassis?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Nothing wrong with your approach @ all ! In this day & age of economic distress it is good to have chassis @ 3$ a pop ! That Caddy & the others & NTX's Phone truck are awesome ! I have built many custom & Rat projects on that MatTYCO chassis !! 

Neal :dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

:roll:I just posted this in my thread a little bit ago but, it goes here perfectly...:roll:

This came to me shot up in gray primer from Greg Gipe in a package several Months ago...I still need to paint this 




























He added his touch to this and now it looks more like a real vehicle than a HW . 

The front lower panel below the grill is a super nice touch, then the lower panels between the fender wells with at rear end panel and chute to top it all off...YEAH BABY!

Just wanted to share this one with you because, this may just ignite a few sparks with some future Hobby Talk Custom build ups.

Gregs mind is incredible....I bet even he doesn't know how many different slot car bodies he has created?  

Bob...My tail lights will never fade with stuff like this around...zilla


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

"That's so money!" 

Bob, i've got one of those on my track too - but it's just the stock hw body painted grey - yours looks awesome with all the extra details! (Love the 'chute - is that in case the dollar falls again?)

j


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I'll play...
> 
> How bout this HW color shifters body on a shaved chassis?


Now I've got to find one of these too! My little boy is work and service truck obsessed, and when he saw yours, he wanted one too.

Hmmmm.... I still have this casting as a Fire/Rescue vehicle diecast from when I was a kid, but that much white metal could do some damage coming off a long straight in the hands of 3 and a half year old - I'd best wait and try to find the plastic version!

super cool to see it as a phone truck!

j


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

here's a couple more - keep in mind most of these are for my 3.5 year old to race around the track so they ain't necessarily pretty so much as they are fun!!








[/IMG]

the garbage truck is his favourite










emergency response








[/IMG]

and construction!

j


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hahahahahahaha! Love the billboard for Soylent Green...

--rick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

gomanvongo go, go, go!!

I love those trucks Dude....nice lot of fun you got there! 

Bob...Gotta love a Dad who builds Toys for Tots...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah!! I agree with BOB!!! 

Wes


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks guys!

i've also built a few for myself - this one was the best of 12 chassis, with a lifelike rear dropped in - the body is resin, shaved as low as it can go without the wheels coming out the top of the fenders! it'll hold it's own with the LifeLike Ts on the road course.








[/IMG]

this one was actually destined to be dropped over a slimline chassis, with the wheels tucked nice and low (while retaining the dogs!) but i mussed up the wood grain with a slip of the dremel so it was tossed, dogs and all, into the junk bin. Until my little boy pulled it out and wanted to drive it - a little poster putty later and we're on the road!








[/IMG]

and this is one that a buddy built to look like his drag truck in-the-works did before he had to sell it due to wife and kids. It's a resin body too.








[/IMG]

these cheapy type chassis are great for racin' or slapping fun stuff onta!

j


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That Vista Cruiser looks cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Is the $3.00 chassis a good fit with that body?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Gotta get one of those Vista Cruisers. Who makes that?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Matchbox. Dollar General still seems to have them. Might check CVS too.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> That Vista Cruiser looks cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Is the $3.00 chassis a good fit with that body?


the wheel base lines up exactly! - though i just slapped it on, with some massaging and a new set of skinnys you could probably drop it from the "gasser" stance.

it would look sweet with lights!!!!



Gear Head said:


> Gotta get one of those Vista Cruisers. Who makes that?


it's a matchbox release from last year, this year they have it out in different colour schemes, and i think a "for sale" version - when it comes to diecast, i always carry one of the cheapo chassis when i'm headed to a toy aisle - it's easier than eyeballin!

j


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Slaters does have that body in Resin... I agree it would look sweet lit up, but the 3 ohm arm would make it harder to light. I have problems with 5 ohm Tjets... 

http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/


----------

